# Classic Original Armor



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Am I the only one who wants this? That first suit in the film was very kool!!
To me it`s a no brainer & would have been a better choice then the silver one they issued.:dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Clarify please, for those of us not living in your head.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

John, I think he means the Mark I armor Stark cobbled together in the cave.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes the armor he tossed together.I said that it was the first armor in my original post. DOH :freak:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

While I would have loved a kit of the Mach 1 armor, from a marketing standpoint - I don't think it would have sold as well as the "classic" red & gold. I'm guessing that was Moebius' thinking as well. For the same reasons, the silver Mach II makes more sense as a kit variation because they can use the same molds for both.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree with you.The bashed together armor would be fun to build & paint with welding burns etc. involved.It interests me more then the others actually.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

This would make a good poll.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

That's it in a nutshell. The MKII was done just becasue the tooling was already there. The MKI would have been more expensive to do, and I'm not sure it would have sold as well. If it was a different pose on the MKIII, it would have outsold a MKI many times over.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

bizzarobrian said:


> Yes the armor he tossed together.I said that it was the first armor in my original post. DOH :freak:


Yes, I had no idea WHAT first armor from _what_. Saying "Iron Man" would have helped with the mind reading. I couldn't fathom what the topic was from the non-sequiter first post. Aurora Knight kits? Some video game or other? A request for King Arthur kits?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Bizz,

I wasn't getting what you were asking either...until Iron Man was mentioned.

BTW: As a common courtesy...you should really try to find your own avatar! You and a couple other folks (Sprayray) are using someone elses custom avatars...look at the name at the bottom...they are quite easy to create! It helps to identify your posts easier.

MMM


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

"Classic original armor" actually invoked the original Iron-Man armor from the 70's comics. _That's_ the only classic, and original armor I know!

But a Mk 1 from the movie would've been pretty cool!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The original '70s suit was one of my favorites- I have lost track on how many times it has been revise (still hate the one with the tringular chest light).
I think the Movie Mk 2/3 was pretty true to the original concept- and watching all the little pop out panels and deployed gear was wonderful.
A Movie Mk 1 kit would probably be in low demand for a mass market product, but as a garage kit it would probably do well it it matched scales with the Moebius ones. Good dio potential...

.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The "original" Iron Man armor first appeared in 1963. I thought the movie makers did a very good job of interpreting that armor into a "real world" application without losing the comic book's iconograpy.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I was also impressed with how closely the 'real-world' armor matched the old original comics. But I did miss the roller skate wheels in the feet:roll: ! I remember he did a bit of racing around on those things a few times.


----------

